# Favorite cheese or cheese blends for Mac & Cheese



## larry_stewart (Feb 21, 2016)

I know everyone will have a different answer to this question ( which is why I ask it), but when making your favorite Mac and Cheese, what cheese or cheese blends do you use that , in your opinion, tastes the best.

I've always used cheddar.

Occasionally, Ill throw a few slices of american in there , more for consistency than for taste ( as the cheddar over powers it).

Every now and then I'll use my " I have to clean out the cheese drawer" blend, and basically throw everything in there before it spoils.

Just curious, looking forward to the responses.

larry


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 21, 2016)

larry_stewart said:


> ...Every now and then I'll use my " I have to clean out the cheese drawer" blend, and basically throw everything in there before it spoils...


^That^ is my usual blend! If I'm buying cheese from scratch with mac and cheese in mind, I sometimes get smoked Gouda to use for about half the cheese amount, then add cheap, house brand cheddar since it's usually very lightly flavored.


----------



## medtran49 (Feb 21, 2016)

Whatever odds and ends in the freezer for us too, unless we come across a recipe we especially want to try.  We've had some sublime M&Cs from the freezer never to be duplicated again, as well as ranging down to okay but nothing special.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm also in the camp of 'using what's in the cheese drawer'. That usually ends up being cheddar, Monterey jack, smoked gouda, and maybe some muenster. 

Like *CG, *I *especially* love smoked gouda in my mac and cheese.  I usually buy 2 rounds of it when I'm at TJ's, and purposefully make mac and cheese when there's a decent amount of the gouda left. Delicious. I also like to sprinkle some toasted bread crumbs on top and put it under the broiler for a minute.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 21, 2016)

I use sharp cheddar cheese, I also use a little spicy mustard and a big pinch of  cayenne.  If the cheese is a little wimpy I mince an onion and saute it  when I make the roux for the cream sauce, it gives the flavor a little  boost.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 21, 2016)

I like Martha Stewart's recipe for Mac and Cheese, 
Perfect Macaroni and Cheese Recipe | Martha Stewart
she uses Gruyere, Sharp cheddar and pecorino Romano cheeses
MAN!
DH hated it, "It's too creamy..." (please add whinny little boys voice here  )
I was in heaven and ate the entire casserole, well, over a period of time of course 

I recently purchased frozen Mac & Cheese with Hatch Chiles at Trader Joe's and I'm very excited to try it.
Hatch Chile Mac & Cheese | Trader Joe's


----------



## msmofet (Feb 21, 2016)

Extra sharp cheddar, swiss, velveta


----------



## jennyema (Feb 21, 2016)

Gruyere, sharp cheddar a bit of velveeta for texture


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 23, 2016)

larry_stewart said:


> I know everyone will have a different answer to this question ( which is why I ask it), but when making your favorite Mac and Cheese, what cheese or cheese blends do you use that , in your opinion, tastes the best.
> 
> I've always used cheddar.
> 
> ...



I made it for the first time ever a couple of weeks ago.  I was trying to come up with a side dish for Sunday dinner with my father-in-law.  I happened to have sharp cheddar and a wedge of parmesan, so that's what I used - about 2 parts cheddar to one part parm.  I also had a half a tub of whipped Philly left over from some appetizers my wife made for her golf league, so I threw that in for good measure.  I was quite pleased with the results.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 24, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> ...I was quite pleased with the results.


In light of that result, I would say your cheese choices were perfect.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 24, 2016)

When I crave it I am going for a certain flavor so I use predominately cheddar. Then add a bit of other types depending on what I have at the time.


----------



## Addie (Jul 26, 2016)

I am not a fan of American Cheese, and that includes Velveta. I buy the ends of cheeses that my store puts out. It can have any kind of cheese that they sell at the deli counter. From smoked cheeses to sharp ones. Sort of like your cheese drawer. If I get lucky, there will be as much a 1/4 pound of sliced cheese from an over cut. Perfect for a sandwich. Or an end that hasn't been sliced at all. My favorite of all the cheeses in these packets are the imported Swiss Cheese ones. Ideal for mac and cheese.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 26, 2016)

I also put a little white wine in the cheese sauce ( and sliced mushrooms too)


----------



## Janet H (Jul 26, 2016)

I often put cream cheese in mac and cheese to get that creamy texture (and so no one will see me buying Velveeta).  A typical blend would be sharp cheddar, a little comte or gruyere and a handfull of parm along with cream cheese.  I also add a little mustard, cayenne and black pepper in the sauce.  That said, I never met a mac and cheese I didn't like - even the stuff in the blue box.


----------



## di reston (Jul 26, 2016)

Making Mac and Cheese in Italy was a challenge first time round. Now I reckon my version is fine:

for the cheese sauce:

béchamel
1 part gorgonzola
1 part mascarpone
1 part Swiss gruyère
1 part parmesan or grana padano

For the topping:

Toasted breadcrumbs
sprinkling of fresh or dried thyme
Good dusting of parmesan to get a good crust

that's it

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast    Oscar Wilde


'People of ze wurl, relax!'  - famously spoken by the parrot in Tom Robbins' 'Fierce Invalids Home from Hot Climates'


----------



## outRIAAge (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm a traditionalist, sticking to good cheddar (Coastal brand is great) and lots of it. But I also like to grate a little Costco Parmesan on top for the final brown.


----------



## di reston (Jul 27, 2016)

If I could get hold of a decent cheddar here, I'd be a traditionalist too! But they don't do anything even resembling Cheddar here, so the combination of cheeses I use works well, our friends all like it, but.....oooh for the real thing!

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast   Oscar Wilde


----------



## outRIAAge (Jul 27, 2016)

I just looked up Calosso, Piemonte, though the "Piedmonte" was a dead give-away. How about we swap for a year? I'll throw in all the Cheddar you can eat.


----------



## di reston (Jul 28, 2016)

Where we live is a Unesco Heritage Site of Special Interest, well known both for cuisine and wines, and wild mushrooms and truffles including white truffles which are greatly sought. I have a really good recipe for white truffle risotto, a dish much in demand round here in the autumn. I've tried white truffles with Mac 'n Cheese, and it works very well provided you don't overdo the cheese

di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast   Oscar Wilde


----------



## heathermarie (Aug 5, 2016)

Sharp cheddar is a go to.live pepper jack or gouda as well.
I used an aged champagne white cheddar once....yum.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 5, 2016)

If you like "special" mac and cheese, this is one of our favorites.

Macaroni and Cheese My Way Recipe : Food Network

I like mushroom, bacon and blue cheese burgers. I bet it translate into a nice mac and cheese. Use broken up grilled burger.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2016)

I made mac and cheese yesterday. For cheeses I had extra sharp Cheddar along with Parmasan, Romano and Asiago cheeses. I melted them combined in two cups of milk along with 1/2 and 1/2. I also added some tomatoes along with the juice. There were enough doses of cheese to thicken the milk without making a béchamel sauce. I used large elbow macaroni with toasted breadcrumbs tossed with some of the Parm, Romano and Asiago cheeses. It came out perfect!


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 5, 2016)

One of my new favs is kaese spatzele, not sure about spelling since I'm  on my phone.  It's  spatzele with an emmenthal and/or gruyere cheese sauce and the recipe I used also had bacon and caramelized onions.  OMG!!!


----------

